# The new Gillo GQ 23 L" riser - Wow!



## X10-Archery (Aug 18, 2016)

The much anticipated 23" Gillo arrived last week, and we could not be happier. It is a stunner!

Officially known as the GQ 23 L, with GQ subtly displayed inside the window, this beautifully crafted riser is already making waves in our store. This lighter weight, machined aluminum riser can be used for Olympic recurve or barebow, sporting all of the expected bushings, including 3 on the back for stabilizers. As you can see from the pics, it has a medium wood grip - very comfortable - and gold colored titanium nitride coated steel limb bolts. The round seats allow for optional balancing weights, which allows you to really fine tune and customize your reaction.

Weighing in at just 2.51 pounds, this is already in the hands of some of our younger archers. This is another home run for Vittorio and Gillo, and we could not be more proud to carry such a great quality riser. We call the Gillo line, the Ferrari of risers. There's a reason that so many of our range members shoot a Gillo. 



























​


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Very nice. Should be a very popular riser.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

Would this be barebow legal?

There's an awful lot going on in that sight window.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

toj said:


> Would this be barebow legal?
> 
> There's an awful lot going on in that sight window.


Actually nothing is going on the sight area in the archers shooting view

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

You could quite clearly see the edges of the clicker cut out from behind the riser.

I've seen judges ask for far less than the logo covered up also.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I just got a purple one for a young lady (soon to be 14) who has switched over to BB. ITs purple and it came yesterday its much cheaper than the Hoyt 23" riser I recently obtained for another one of my archers. Its well made, I git the weight set and the plastic grip as well and will let "Darrell the modifier of factory grips Pace" have at it on the wood one. BT the purple color matches the Beiter Purple plunger pretty well.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

toj said:


> You could quite clearly see the edges of the clicker cut out from behind the riser.
> 
> I've seen judges ask for far less than the logo covered up also.


I don't think so based on my examination of the bow when held by the archer. I won't say another judge would say this or that, but as a judge and the husband of a lady who has won a barebow title here and there, I'd rule it legal


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> You could quite clearly see the edges of the clicker cut out from behind the riser.


Nope.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Toj, all gillos and other manufacturers bows have passed WA inspections. This riser is no different in that aspect

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

They look great! The mat finishes seem to be the new hot finish these days!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Demmer said:


> Toj, all gillos and other manufacturers bows have passed WA inspections. This riser is no different in that aspect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I think what is not obvious when viewing the riser from the side, is that the edges of the cutout for the clicker are not visible from the archer's point of view because the rear bar is thicker than the front bar that is cut out. 

But I can see from the side, why that may not be obvious.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I just set up the bow for my archer. The only criticism-and its very minor-is the lower stabilizer hole (no bushing) on the back to the bow required a tap to clean it out-it was a bit rough. The riser is perfectly straight and I didn't need to adjust the limbs in anyway including tiller. The LAS counterweight when mounted on either of the two forward facing (i.e. "back of the bow") stabilizer holes passes (albeit close) through the 12.2 CM ring without any machinations. I am going to see what "Darrell the Grip Guru" has to say about the wood grip tonight!

As I noted, the cost of the bow is-retail=about 300 less than the 23" new Hoyt which I also have. A good buy from what I have seen so far.


----------



## Archerst (Dec 3, 2016)

The Ferrari of risers? Which parts of this riser are actually made in Italy?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Archerst said:


> The Ferrari of risers? Which parts of this riser are actually made in Italy?


So your first post is questioning Crystal Gauvin, and your second post is questioning Gillo risers...

You're off to a great start on this forum


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol. I was waiting to see who would pick up on that

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I have one in black matte. Thinking of setting it up for barebow and teach myself stringwalking.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

I want a 27" G1 in the matte almost velvety looking purple of that 23" in your shop lol. They're some nice looking risers.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Rylando said:


> I want a 27" G1 in the matte almost velvety looking purple of that 23" in your shop lol. They're some nice looking risers.


We are switching production of the G1- 27" riser to sandblasted finish same as GQ-23. If you specifically ask for Matte finish for the G1-27, you can already get it. 

Production of GQ 23 is just started, you can see how recent your risers are from the serial number on them.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I really like that matte, snadblasted finish. Good job, very good job! If i wouldn't have my beautiful Mybo already i would get my hands on one of the Gillo!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

My club's only JOAD barebow shooter with a new Gillo I set up today for her. 28 pound KAP carbon limbs, AAE elite wrap around rest, Beiter Medium length Plunger, X-Spot stainless counterweight (8 ounces-passes through the 12.2 ring) with a 4 ounce Chrome ball I got from Ann Hoyt probably 20 years ago. String is 8190, 16 strands with .17 HALO serving


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Jim C said:


> My club's only JOAD barebow shooter with a new Gillo I set up today for her. 28 pound KAP carbon limbs, AAE elite wrap around rest, Beiter Medium length Plunger, X-Spot stainless counterweight (8 ounces-passes through the 12.2 ring) with a 4 ounce Chrome ball I got from Ann Hoyt probably 20 years ago. String is 8190, 16 strands with .17 HALO serving


Curious to know why she is not using the wood original grip... Suppose it is because she likes Green on Purple

By the way, pls note that GQ 23 riser can use the same heavier disk weights designed for the Ghost 19 riser, around double weight than those in the G01-DK6 kit in the picture


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Vittorio said:


> Curious to know why she is not using the wood original grip... Suppose it is because she likes Green on Purple
> 
> By the way, pls note that GQ 23 riser can use the same heavier disk weights designed for the Ghost 19 riser, around double weight than those in the G01-DK6 kit in the picture



Having coached at this club for 20 years, I knew that anytime a new bow is introduced to the club, our master grip modifier-and head carpenter-DP-likes to modify wood grips to fit the students so when I ordered the bow from LAS I went ahead and bought a second grip knowing that wood one would be getting Mr. Pace's special attention. The Young lady loves the riser btw


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

Vittorio said:


> We are switching production of the G1- 27" riser to sandblasted finish same as GQ-23. If you specifically ask for Matte finish for the G1-27, you can already get it.
> 
> Production of GQ 23 is just started, you can see how recent your risers are from the serial number on them.


Is the GQ available in a shiny finish?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Braveheart said:


> Is the GQ available in a shiny finish?


GQ-23L only have matte finish, no plans ot make it in shiny version 

GQ-25L will have a dual color semi-shiny anti-scratch finish


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

Vittorio said:


> GQ-23L only have matte finish, no plans ot make it in shiny version
> 
> GQ-25L will have a dual color semi-shiny anti-scratch finish


Thank you. Do you have any photos? Sounds very nice.


----------



## ThunderSqueak (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow Those are a work of art  I want one... if I had not just purchased a nano max <.<;;


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Braveheart said:


> Thank you. Do you have any photos? Sounds very nice.


You can see some preliminary pictures on GILLO FB page. 

GQ-25L official presentation is scheduled by end of August, shipments wil start from September in limited quantity.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

does anyone know will the floating tiller bolts off a hoyt's pro series will fit in the GQ23L?


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

kentsabrina said:


> does anyone know will the floating tiller bolts off a hoyt's pro series will fit in the GQ23L?


No, they don't.


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

All bolts for GILLO risers, GQ-23 included, are threaded 5/8-18 UNF. Hoyt recent bolts should be M12 threaded


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

Pleased to inform that GQ-23L has now a cheaper version, the *new GQ-23M*

Same riser, but Chrome color bolts, 3D printed Yellow grip and no riser sleeve.

Availble in 3 colors, Black, Blue and Red, is already shipping to dealers.










At same time, we have changed the GQ-23L grip to the new one in multicolor wood already shippin on GQ-25L, so the *GQ-23L* range of colors now looks like this :


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

Pretty!... I love my SF Forged+ but that red GQ-23 is tempting...


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

How does the bow shoot?

Any comparison comments from other bows?


----------



## MTM (Aug 8, 2007)

I’m guessing that is totally dependent on the idiot pulling back the string.


----------

